# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Installing reporting services

## JasmineRose

Hello everyone,

I have been trying to install Reporting services but with out success.

At the end of setup I get a message something like this ....unable to connect to the report server please configure manually.

at the command prompt an error message which says ...unable to connect to the database, is being displayed

can anyone advise me on this, please. 

we have SQL server 2000,.net2003 installed on windows 2003 platform.

Thank you.

----------


## skhanal

Have you applied sp3a to your sql server? 

Can you connect to the sql server from any machine?

----------


## rmiao

Is the account you used to install reporting service a valid sql user?

----------


## JasmineRose

The account is that of an administrator and I have applied sp3a plus we are being  able to connect to the sql server from other machines.
I created a local account too and tried activating it by using rsactivate utility but that that did not work either. Any suggestions.

----------


## rmiao

Can you connect to sql server with that account in sql tools?

----------


## JasmineRose

Yes I can connect to to sql server with that account in sql tools.

----------

